# New club .... Bentley Motorhomes Owners Club.. first rally



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

Just a quick report to announce that "Bentley Motorhome Owners Club" held a FIRST Rally Meeting on the 18th to 21st November at Rivendale Campsite in Derbyshire. The meeting was attended by 15 owners out of the current Club membership and this was a good turn out considering the time of year and first Rally where the Committee and Chair was voted in. The weather was misty and foggy all weekend however attendees still had a great time and managed to consume the fine Barbaqued burgers, salad and chicken and other selection provided by our hosts Bentley Motorhomes Ltd, supported by Peak Leisure . Thanks to Richard Bentley for being chef on the day and then beating all the customers at pool in the clubhouse later. 

For information about joining the NEW Bentley Motorhome Owners Club please contact me via this site and I will send details.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Did anyone manage to wash up in their teeny weeny kitchen sinks (Oulton) :lol:


----------



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

*Did anyone manage to wash up !!*



Techno100 said:


> Did anyone manage to wash up in their teeny weeny kitchen sinks (Oulton) :lol:


Anyone who puts LOL in a comment is recognised as bit of a "-ick head" techno100... you must have a big sink then..... to match your mouth.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

oooooohh touchy


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Mmm an interesting thank to note :roll:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Did anyone manage to wash up !!*

Anyone who puts LOL in a comment is recognised as bit of a "-ick head" techno100... you must have a big sink then..... to match your mouth.[/quote]

Friendly bunch then this New Bentley owners club 8O LOL :?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Did anyone manage to wash up !!*



alitone said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone manage to wash up in their teeny weeny kitchen sinks (Oulton) :lol:
> ...


Mods note

can I ask members to be civil to each other?

8O

Mike 
mods team


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

AND

Has anyone seen a MH based on a Bentley? 

If not, what has the OP's post got in connection with MHF?

Geoff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol:

Geoff - see this

http://www.bentleymotorhomes.co.uk/

started up by some of the guys who formed Autocruise


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No LOLing! Mike 
When we first saw the Oulton we would have bought it there and then if we'd had £63k at our disposal at that time. However we found that the sink which is smaller than this picture would relate was our main gripe and other shortcomings were found in reviews but I believe all have been taken onboard and resolved. However since then we have set our hearts on a Burstner Ixeo 726G


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I had posted the thanks in error and asked if it could be removed apparently not! So you can note that as well!

Greenie


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I've not achieved that yet but I can appreciate how easy it could be.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

there was a bentley at our autocruisers club rally earlier this year.
I did wonder why they made them slimmer than usual, anybody know the reason.
It is virtually a family firm, with father and son and others who started the autocruise brand.I do wish them good luck with their venture and hope it does not have a repeat of history.
My opinion is that they are rather oldfashioned in layout, but this suits a section of the public.
My history with autocruise was not a good one though.   

cabby


----------



## cobaltangel (Dec 13, 2011)

*Friendly club*

Yes we are a friendly club actually, nice people, nice vans, best manufacturers, & yes the directors where the manufacturers of the original Autocruise vans of which my late husband & I owned a few but when I was looking to downsize my van after my husbands death there was no way I would have bought another one knowing who they were being built by now. So Having heard that the same team were now building Bentley Motorhomes I went again to look at the best build quality on the market. 
I own a Bentley Cobalt which is great, I can even wash up in the kitchen sink with no problems!!! I can sleep at night in a comfortable bed & shower in the luxury of my own van when I wake in the morning, I can also put my feet up In the afternoon on the day bed, what more does anyone want.
I enjoy my van so much I decided to start the Bentley Motorhome Club for nice friendly people who enjoy the same pleasures in life that I've grown to expect.
Buy a Bentley & come & join us.
Thank you Alitone for the rally report. I know who you are. [/b]


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have to admit that I thought they were over priced, it was the oulton that I tried to figure out from the blurb, have been on the website to look again and there are no photos of the bathroom that I could find for this model.
It looks as if there are new ideas coming through now with feedback from owners and possible buyers saying what they are looking for throught the industry.must say about time.LOL. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

we had the Autocruise Mustang and an Autocruise stardream.but they are another story.

for the pricce of that model I can think of others that appeal more.
but thanks for the update on the new club.

cabby


----------

